# The Zoo



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Here are a few pics from the zoo


----------



## barhopper (May 25, 2005)

whats behind the h2,is it stuck?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

he was trailering a jet ski, he did not get stuck


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Is that Willbo's truck in the middle? I noticed the flags from the trailer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

What beach?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> What beach?


Crystal beach,

Don't think it was willbo's. Their were thousands of jacked up fords. I was in our jeep, there were thousands of jeeps on the beach also.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Just like I remember it. Havnt been there since high school.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Probably fun for those that where there, but I'm glad I missed it and the long ferry ride.

Waiting till Tuesday to get the long rods out again.

Hope the weed cooperates.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

One of Karens friends had a front row cabin at Emerald II, spent most of the day on the deck in the shade. We drove down to where Crystal beach drive hits the sand around nine saturday night. Sit on the jeep and watched thousands of cars get stuck for five or six hours. It is one of the funniest things you can see. Much better then any movie. Talked to a few cops, their guess was from ramada beach to the jetty close to fifthteen thousand people. Thats not counting High Island or rollover.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

If somebody was to build a drive thru beer barn right where you get off the ferry, you could make a killing just being open on holidays.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

hey jolly, bunch of us was at buddy's cabin at emerald 2. over on the west side. we setup some shade on the middle road comming out on the beach. my truck was running back and forth to the beach cabin all three days. i think we had more fun watching everyone get stuck in the sand then any thing. wished we'd seen you. maybe next time.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

We were at the entrance on Eastview


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

The pics dont look like its soft enough for alot of people to be getting stuck. Ive seen the conditions pretty bad down there before. Crystal has been my summer "home away from home" for the past few years but getting married this past February changed all that. lol.


----------



## Bwanablue (May 24, 2004)

gator said:


> Is that Willbo's truck in the middle? I noticed the flags from the trailer.


 Wilbo passed me on the beach at Gorda on Sunday. It was a zoo there as well.


----------



## SteveO (Jun 23, 2005)

I was down there sunday and there was some bad spotsof sand that got kind of hairy in my brother in laws 4wd. Good fireworks and alot of cars and trucks getting stuck. One guy was getting pulled out from the front and while the big dodge was pulling him from the front he had it in reverse. That was really funny.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Txfirenfish said:


> The pics dont look like its soft enough for alot of people to be getting stuck. Ive seen the conditions pretty bad down there before. Crystal has been my summer "home away from home" for the past few years but getting married this past February changed all that. lol.


where the access roads meet the beach it was easily 12 - 18" thick or more. The road by my house (O'Neil) had 4 or 5 stuck at once at times. It's real funny to watch 2 or 3 cars getting pulled out at once and some idiot drives right between 2 of the towed cars and gets stuck.


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

*Idiots and Money*

Proof once again that since you have money doesnt mean your smart. I would never put my 60,000 SUV into the surf ( Thats saying if I could afford one ) to unload/load a jet ski. Hell I would not put it in the surf for anything. Talk about having some corrosion issues in the future.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I could tell that was crystal the secound I saw it, never changes


----------

